# What are you buying if anything



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you buying any rolling stock? ( I mean in general....Yes or NO. What type comes later ) 

Are you buying New?

Are you buying Used?

What scale are you buying? 

Engines? 

Controllers?

Sound Cards? 

Rolling stock?

JJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

For the last few years I haven't been actively buying anything new. However, I keep my eyes open for good used items.

I have been fortunate when visiting my son and his family in Denver to find some very nice things in the consignment shelf at Caboose Hobbies.

Several years ago there was a almost new USAt GG1 and 5 Pennsy Streamliners for the price of a new GG1. On another trip I got four Accucraft coaches and a Parlor car in D&RGW yellow and black for a good price.

Last month I got an Accucraft spreader OV.

Are you buying any rolling stock?

*occasionally*

Are you buying New?

*Rarely*

Are you buying Used?

*when something good comes along at a good price*

What scale are you buying? 

*1:20.3, 1:22.5/24, 1:29*

Engines?

*Rarely*

Controllers?

*no*

Sound Cards? 

*no*

Rolling stock?

*See above
*

At a swap meet last March in Phoenix, I bought an AristoCraft Mikado (with battery and sound) and a Delton Doozie (highly modified) from Stan at a very good price.

But until there is some new stuff out there that interests me, I'll be looking for used equipment.

Chuck

PS. I will not buy something in "G" that I can't handle and examine or from a someone I don't know. That's just me.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While I don't have the room on my layout for what I have, I'm still buying stuff. Some new some used. I've bought two locos off the Facebook page (G Scale Swap & Shop) and got burned on both. A Pacific that was supposed to run and doesn't along with a LGB 0-4-0 that has both rear tender steps broken off. I'm going to stay with Ebay. The sellers there are much more honest of what they are selling. I buy mostly 1;29th but also buy 1/32 scale MDC/Piko coal hoppers. Just bought the new C/NW hopper at the NGRC.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

In the last two years I've started buying 1:20.3 equipment for my Cooke City & Silver Gate RR. 

Bachmann:
Connie
Rail truck
Davenport
Long Caboose

Accucraft:
3000 series boxcar

RCS-RC:
Transmitter and receivers

I'm doing some modifications to my connie so quite of bit of materials and tools related to that. I'm probably done buying for this year. Next year, I'll buy 3 Phoenix sound systems for my locos and some more rolling stock. I'm hoping Bachmann might release some 1:20th scale passenger cars. 

Patrick


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you buying any rolling stock?

I bought an HLW minicar, an 3 Lil Hauler passenger cars

Are you buying New?

They were all new

Are you buying Used?

I bought 3 various drive bricks, all used

What scale are you buying? 

no specific scale

Engines? 

Just the drive bricks, I've built two scratchbuilt unpowered little locomotives, and used an Lil Hauler brick to build an inspection loco and then used another brick to rebuild a Lil Hauler loco shell into a quarry type loco. i also picked up an unbuilt OcCre Stevenson Rocket G scale model kit 

Controllers?

Picked up a second hand Basic Train Engineer controller as a spare at the last train show

Sound Cards?

Nope 

Rolling stock?

Just whats mentioned above


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Are you buying any rolling stock?

Some... i need ore cars, flat cars, etc. all ET&WNC. 

Are you buying New?

If i can't find it used.

Are you buying Used?

If i can't find it new.

What scale are you buying? 

Bachmann Big Haulers are all i have and all i intend to have in terms of rolling stock, but outside the trains, the question of "scale" is a little loose. The Bachmanns are 1:22.5 but i buy anything that looks okay with them, such as 1:24 diecast vehicles, dollhouse miniatures, and farm animals. 

Engines? 

I have 5 ... all various Bachmann ET&WNC / Circus Annies. I may get another, just for a backup.

Controllers?

Not yet, but hoping for this soonish,

Sound Cards? 

Yes, i need 4 more for the 4 locos that do not have them yet.

Rolling stock?

You already asked that, but i have been thinking about billboard reefers lately, if that is relevant.... Just thinking. I missed a Bachmann Potato Growers Express on eBay and have been kicking myself ever since. Slowly getting into billboard reefers. Also a chapel car (repainted Circus car). Plans, plans, plans...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

_Are you buying any rolling stock?_

Only the odd piece, and only if it's a really good price. I've already got more rolling stock than I can use, and projects on the workbench for scratchbuilt/kitbashed rolling stock to last me a while.

_Are you buying New?_

If the price is right and I have a desire for it. I recently bought a Bachmann 1:20.3 tank car because I liked the looks of it. 

_Are you buying Used?
_
Again, if the price is right and I get a burr up my saddle relative to using it for a project, sure. I tend to model as the bug bites, so it's anyone's guess what muse is going to influence me when I see something for sale.

_What scale are you buying? 
_
Mostly 1:20.3, or whatever the product is that can be adapted to 1:20.3.

_Engines? _

Probably lowest on my "need" list at the moment, though--again--one never knows what's going to tickle my fancy at any given time. Who would have thought I'd spend a year working on a Climax and center cab diesel? I've got an NW-2 calf unit on hold for me for a project I'm going to do for my dad's railroad later this year. 

_Controllers?_

Only if I have need to, which at this point I do not. 

_Sound Cards? _

I keep thinking that I'll replace my two obsolete Soundtraxx Sierra boards with more up-to-date Phoenix boards, but I've only got two of them, and they're in locos that don't get run often, so there's little incentive. That, and I like the sounds they have--they're just not "modern" in terms of response to changes in speed and other features. Big fat hair deal in the grand scheme of things. 

I'd like to try some of the new DCC motor/sound decoders, but being battery R/C, my avenues for controlling them are exceedingly limited. 

_Rolling stock?_

See above. I'd love a "proper" 15-hopper train to pull behind my EBT #12, but such a train won't fit on my railroad, and transporting 15 hoppers, loco, and caboose to another venue to run is problematic. So I'm at 7, and not likely to get much longer.


I'll never say "I'm done" buying or building. Do I "need" anything else? Certainly not. I've got display shelves full of locomotives and more rolling stock than can fit on my railroad. But I'm a modeler at heart, thus always have some weird need to have projects to work on. Of late, these projects follow no set logical pattern, nor are they even necessarily prototypical to the East Broad Top. But they're fun projects that happened to appeal to me at the time I started them. The trick is to finish them before the muse fades. 

Later,

K


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

While I bought some things earlier in the year I am not buying much right now as I have a lot of money be sunk into finishing off my basement. Regardless I am only buying 1:29 scale and will buy new or used. I have three engines now so mostly it's been buying rolling stock and accessories like couplers and metal wheels as needed. Hopefully later this year money will free up so can make a few more purchases. Most my stuff is AML or USA ultimate series.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ;

Over the past two years, most of my new purchases have been live steamers. The Regner DeWinton is the second, and most recent purchase.










I did buy a Bachmann "Little Big Hauler" baggage car at last year's ECLSTS, and two HLW ore tipper car kits, plus metal wheels and Kadees, at this year's ECLSTS. Purchasing is slowing down because I already have a LOT of equipment. I am even selling some of my stuff on consignment at my LHS to raise money for future live steamers.

I was not going to get any more "sparkies," but Piko came out with a spoiler when they announced the Reading camelback 0-6-0. I am on the waiting list for that locomotive, as I am quite a Reading fan.

I am going to try to limit myself to the smaller live steamers (such as the two I already have) in the future, since they will tolerate the curves I already have, and my current real estate will not allow for much larger curves.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I pretty much have all that I need right now. Should have enough
track to finish phase II. Maybe an additional switch.
I do plan to get a Revolution TE/Crest unit and use it for track power.
No engine receivers, just single train running. It will
be nice to walk around with the train.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I just bought LGB's RhB anniversary set. It's got the Ge 2/4 electric locomotive, one passenger car, and three open wagons.

RhB-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr

Looking to add a larger electric, probably a Crocodile or Ge 4/4, along with longer passenger cars. Not sure of what era yet. I'm also holding off because either of those would force me to take some decisions on power (still using the starter set power supply.)

I'm also looking to purchase my first steamer. Leaning toward Roundhouse, though it isn't a "correct" scale.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a uses Accucraft live steam Mogul from a friend, been too windy to try it yet though.
Been picking up New Bright tank cars on ebay, I put Kadees and some 1/32nd trucks/wheels. I like the smaller size, since I am tending more towards 1/32nd scale.
I picked up a couple of new MTH freight cars also. They seem closer to 1/29 scale though.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, Wayne says he has all he needs. I'd have a lot of money if I'd listen to my wife when she told me I had all that I needed. Course I'd only have one loco and a caboose. Lol.


----------



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

I just picked up 6 of the USA trains billboard reefer cars from winona garden railway. All of them have a different brand of beer on the side. I combined these with 5 delton billboard reefers that I picked up from a local hobby shop here in Niagara. The new owner found them in storage...NOS. someone put down a deposit years ago and never came back to get them. All of them look great behind my aristo RS3. Cars with beer ads rolling by make one want to have beer. What a great pastime! Last summer I also picked up a bachmann annie which has had some drive issues but is running fine now with some mods. I buy used or new, scale doesn't really matter to me. 

Mike,Fonthill


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Are you buying New? Yes, Lil hauler freight set

Are you buying Used? Yes, LGB track

What scale are you buying? 1:22.5

Engines? Bachmann

Controllers? Nope, 

Sound Cards? Nope

Rolling stock? Passenger cars, Big Haulers


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Randy Stone said:


> Humm, Wayne says he has all he needs. I'd have a lot of money if I'd listen to my wife when she told me I had all that I needed. Course I'd only have one loco and a caboose. Lol.


Of course, Randy, I said "right now". Right now may mean 1 year, 1 month or the next Trainland sale.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

"Time"....new or used; I'm buying time, if I can get it....there must be a big pile of used time, somewhere around here.....


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I still buying ?? Yes, new, used, whatever, when I can find something I need, want, or can 
use for a K-B... I think the ? should be-- Is anybody out there making anything that we don't 
already have a dozen of ??? There is a lot of rolling stock, and several engines that have never 
been produced at all !!! An as everybody knows, "U can't sell from an empty wagon"....
Paul R...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes,still buying but much more selective. I will add a new car now and then when the oportunity and a good deal pops up. My rolling stock has gradually been modernized through the years with a lot of older 40 foot cars having been sold. For those that have been around awhile,remember the mid 90's when all there was were 40' cars? Probably more will go this year at Marty's if we drive instead of fly. I might buy one of the AML GP60's when they come out just out of curiousity. Waiting for the AML SD9's,three for sure. Aristo sure missed the boat there. Just finished an Airwire conversion on a new 1/29 Accucraft 0-6-0. This is really one heck of a loco. Looks a little toyish when new in all that shiny paint but when weathered it just looks outstanding. An 0-6-0 at 10lbs will be a workhorse. Still waiting and working with Accucraft to come up with a vanderbilt tender for it. Maybe next month. Sure wish USA would get out of the weeds and do something new but the economy is what it is. Even something fairly simple like a 52' or so gondola. I know I could use a few of those.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

*Are you buying any rolling stock? ( I mean in general....Yes or NO. What type comes later ) *
yes. at this point only really looking for a few flat cars. i really don't need anything, just looking to top off a few things if the price is right. the tank cars i bought at a good deal at a train show a couple weeks ago were the last things I really felt like I "needed".

*Are you buying New?*
not intentionally avoiding it, but generally I don't see a real benefit to paying extra just to have something new, especially if it's rolling stock.

*Are you buying Used?*
see above answer on new

*What scale are you buying? *
1/22.5 and 1/24. I entertained the idea of an F scale Bachmann K27, but watching our F scale Bachmann Consolidation struggle to fit get around our layout has convinced me the K27 is not the right loco right now.

*Engines? *
am looking into a BBT 2-8-0 conversion for a Bachmann ten wheeler. otherwise, I have way more engines that I can run at any one time, so it's not likely. that being said, I did end up buying a 7th LGB mogul at a train show last year because the deal was too good to pass up and it was a model (the 2028 blue and gray DSP&P model) that I didn't have and really liked. Otherwise, I'm pretty much holding back for now. I can't really justify the expense of another engine. If LGB made something really appealing in 1/22.5 (ie C-16, K27, K28, etc), I'd probably find it irresistible though.

*Controllers?*
recently converted to DCC so controller wise, I'm set.

*Sound Cards? * 
as said above, recently converted to DCC. in the process of installing zimo sound decoders in our locomotives. am interested to hear QSI and ESU Loksound if I could find some in person to listen to.

*Rolling stock?*
I would like a flat car or two. Otherwise, I'm pretty well set with multiple examples of every type of rolling stock. The most tempting thing right now is some green D&RGW Aristo Sierras, and any of the maroon Bachmann J&S D&RG coaches. I have plenty of the LGB ones in Silverton gold, but I'd love to have a more authentically colored Rio Grande passenger train or two.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

BTS swag, not much this year, all purchased at Bridgemasters. Got several figures and a beater Aristo 0-4-0, the Teddy Bear Express version with the hideous orange color scheme. But its in good running condition with the better OLD drivetrain, had a snapped off fuel bunker to boot so it was on the "get it out of here" table. Already planning to repaint the beasty for the harbor layout. 

Only Q is whether to keep the bunker or give it a tender?... leaning toward tender

Was going to pick up a couple LBH cars at the Gold Coast booth but Hans brings everthing else but what I'm wanting to the shows.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

This year has been all LGB, used track from the show each month in Chicago and a 23802 Harz 2-6-2t with sound off ebay. Only cause it was a steal due to a blown MTS board. Removed that and restored it back to analog power that I use. New LGB isnt in the budget as I am saving to get another Regner steamer by years end. Mike

Am I buying new: no cant afford new

Am I buying used: yes

Engines: LGB 23802 Harz w/sound and possibly a Regner Willi

Controlers, no

Sound Card, no unless factory installed

Rolling stock, whatever Euro stuff I find at shows for a keen price!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

John J said:


> Are you buying any rolling stock? ( I mean in general....Yes or NO. What type comes later )


Are you buying New?
YES

Are you buying Used?
YES

What scale are you buying? 
1/29 and 1:20.3 

Engines?
GP60 

Controllers?
AirWire

Sound Cards? 
NEVER

Rolling stock?
Building my own this year.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Piko Gravel Works kits (main + add-on), in 1:22.5

Gravel Werke-1-2 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

New AML Bethgons and PS2 Hoppers; Second hand SD40/45s to convert into Hi Nose and CN Cowl locos and scratchbuilt 50ft HiCube Boxcars. Split Jaw rail clamps and LGB flex track and Switches for the permanent way gang. If I can bribe the wife a couple of the AML GP60s may find there way into my rail shed as well......if I'm sneaky!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Bought three AML PS-2 BN hoppers, new. 

Other than building first railroad. More to come used or new is fine.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

As of today, 
I am the proud new owner 
of a NOS LGB Colorado and Southern Baggage car, not yet delivered, courtesy todays antics in fit of frenzy on fleabay. Its coming from ......Canada!!! damned shipping cost more than the car.

I have been a searching for one of these, wasn't even sure they were ever actually produced. 

Now I can have a proper C and S passenger consist up to Central City.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just picked up an old complete battery New Blight trainset, the 1/32 one with the 4-6-2 engine and sound effects that is so jarringly loud and no volume control that it will wake people two houses over, for $10 at a thrift store. I joked that the plastic storage box the set was in was worth $10 in itself. Plan to keep the freight cars, which is what I bought it for, and Ebay the engine and track.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I just purchased a slightly used 2010 LGB Sachsen IVk 0-4-4-0 with sound, for what I think was a very good price.

Possibly the among ugliest locos made in G, to my US eye, yet I love it, as its so Teutonic and ,with its reversed cylinders, is just unusual. I have heard from others that they are superb performers. This will be my first marklin made loco.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I finally bit the bullet and ordered the new Crest TE 57004SS set along with a used Crest 10 amp power supply from Ebay. No more running into the Gazebo to control my trains with the Big Hauler power supply.
It will be a trackside setup for now since I only run one train at a time.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

After years with an Aristo 0-4-0 from a starter set running track power, finally bought a new Piko Mogul and had it converted to battery power, using Revolution for control. Can't wait to get it on the track, almost have everything I need, should be pretty nifty.

Then I'm going to set my MOW car on fire. ;-)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've pretty much stopped buying any locos or rolling stock, but I recently bought my first kit form building. A Piko Train Shed. I have started a thread on the building of the kit. Here's the link. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/37290-piko-sonneberg-loco-shed.html

Wish me luck.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

No rolling stock or locos; I have stuff still in their boxes, waiting for couplers, steel wheels, lettering, etc. Couplers is what I want next - namely the Phoenix remote control couplers. Need to get a set and install in my yard switcher. If they do what I saw at ECLSTS I'll have to buy more, for all my locos. Sure beats installing magnets all over the place.

JackM


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

My first steamer! 

Here's the railway taking delivery of a Roundhouse Fowler kit - well the chassis components anyway.

I've wanted one for awhile, and after a bunch of putting it off, finally decided to go for it. Along with the chassis, I ordered the combination link set to enhance the valve gear, and an extra set of flanged driving wheels to replace the flangeless set. Wish I ordered the tender at the same time, since I need to paint the undercarriage at the same time as the chassis, but forgot.

Not sure yet if I'll get the remainder of the Roundhouse components or try building a boiler and bodywork. I really liked the nifty coal fired models at Cabin Fever.

Roundhouse arrival-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Auto Racks......... neeeeeeeeeeed more neeed more......

Boo Boo


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Time....


----------



## aspoz (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you buying New?, yes rolling stock kits

Are you buying Used?, if something comes up

What scale are you buying? Well, I model 3'6" guage which is 1:24 but I have Bachmann and Piko locos and rolling stock, plus a bunch on what were principally designed as 1:19 kits for the British live steam crowd but which "look right", so it's a bit hard to say.

Engines? 
Only if I run across something I can't refuse

Controllers?

Tony Walsham's or Cliff Barker's r/c systems if I end up with more engines....


Sound Cards? 

Probably not; if so they would be Mylocosound

Rolling stock? Well, I am still buying the occasional kit from the UK (to keep me occupied when watching the Tour de France, etc) and doing some scratchbuilding, but it's desultory; I've basically got what I need if not what I want!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Purchases this year have been more specific this year as I'm beginning to run out of room in the basement and the boss won't allow me further expansion, lol.

I have bought a few very nice things though, 
the first thing being the new LGB Allegra with sound + mts, it is really stunning the only downside was the lack of a detailed manual and that it runs at about 2/3 the speed of my other LGB engines. I think it's because there are only 2 powered trucks for the 3 car set and it's really heavy.
The next item was the Piko VT11.5 train set with the two extra cars and sound and dcc decoder, this is my first Piko train and I'm very impressed with its quality and presentation. Everything was really well designed and put together and it runs and looks great. The light kits, sound kit and decoder all installed easily and were truly plug and play. Speaking of the sound kit the diesel sounds from the engine are awesome, it sounds like a big mack truck rolling down the rails.

I also just bought a New Aristo PRR N5c brass caboose. It's brand new and in almost perfect condition, it's only flaw is one of the yellow side hand rails came off. It is really a beautiful caboose and can't wait to add it to the operation. 

Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading Ron's answer I had to post too--we're both in the same position with limited space and limited permission. 
I also bought the new MLGB Allegra, after saving up and waiting for over a year. I typically try to buy one train item a year--a car or locomotive, but if it's an expensive one, like the Allegra, then that will be it for a couple of years.
Fortunately (or unfortunately depending how you look at it!) MLGB have been coming out with some great new RhB items--very scale and a reasonable price.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you also notice that the Allegra is quite a bit slower than your other LGB engines?

Oh also have a tip for you, if you change cv 272 to 4 and 372 to 8 the pantographs work independantly﻿ and switch with direction change instead of both being either up or down.

Ron


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ron,

I did extensive tweaking to my Cv's, and it runs super smoothly right now but I didn't notice it being slower than my others. I guess I tend to run them slow anyway so I'd never get to see the top speed. I also made that change to the pantograph CV's although they do run with both front and rear up when they are climbing/decending steep hills on the Bernina section. The decoder has fantastic sounds...especially like the station-by station announcements that are direction dependent! 

Keith


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Great, I'd love to know what you did and the results.

I know that there is a way to activate the station calls so that each time you stop and start it announces another station and departure time along the Bernina Express route depending on your direction, but haven't found out how to get it to work. I found that the documentation was minimal at best.

So as to not derail the thread could you pm me with details?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you buying any rolling stock? Yes.
Are you buying New? Yes.
Are you buying Used? Yes.
What scale are you buying? 1:29 and 1:32 (1:29 preferred)

Engines? Nothing planned for a few months, but I'm looking for a GS-4 Daylight; Accucraft preferred but considering MTH. I'm sure I'll buy other engines too. I really wish we'd see more 1:29th scale steam. There aren't many choices out there, so anything I do buy will likely be used.

Controllers? No. I have everything I need (MERG DCC with JMRI).

Sound Cards? Yes, more QSI Titan decoders.

Rolling stock? I have some Accucraft Daylight passenger cars on pre-order. I'd also like to get more USA Trains 40 ft reefers (I have 20 now). I'm also always looking for deals on other freight cars.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you buying any rolling stock? ( I mean in general....Yes or NO. What type comes later ) No-I have about 60 freight cars-all equipped with metal wheels

Are you buying New?

Are you buying Used?

What scale are you buying? 1/29

Engines? No

Controllers?
I am investigating and trying to decide on DCC or not


Sound Cards? 
All my locos are sound equipped. 


Rolling stock?
No

I have enough to fit on my railraod and run some fun operating sessions.
My wife wants some Coca Cola stuff-I will be buying it used for her.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Just added a used LGB 2119d bumblebee mogul, a few LGB C&S/LG&B 4 axle freight cars and enough Locolinc gear to convert my engines to battery RC. I have zero plans to buy anything brand new. Mike


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Toney said:


> ...............and enough Locolinc gear to convert my engines to battery RC. I have zero plans to buy anything brand new. Mike


With a BIG note of thanks to Chuck A, right?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Darn Right, a huge Thank You to Chuck!! Mike


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Are you buying any rolling stock? ( I mean in general....Yes or NO. What type comes later ) 
Yes, but I'm also assembling bachmann kits. 

Are you buying New?
Very rarely. Has to be a good price, and I have to want it something bad.

Are you buying Used?
Yup. 

What scale are you buying? 
1:20.3 and 1:22.5

Engines? 
I think 2 mudhens, 1 connie, 3 bachmann 4-6-0's, and a pair of NENG locomotives in the shops, I think I have enough in my stables....for now.

Controllers?
Nope. Looking at a revolution though.

Sound Cards? 
VERY Rarely. Only got one.

Rolling stock?
Not at the moment.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

AML Hi-cubes, they only way to run a RR. 


Boo Boo


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you buying any rolling stock? ( I mean in general....Yes or NO. What type comes later ) I probably should, but I'm so busy with other stuff. All my stock so far have metal wheels, most have Kadees, some have Kadees that need better mounting (my early attempts), have a few waiting for paint, deals, etc. Want to investigate Phoenix remote control couplers.

Are you buying New? yes

Are you buying Used? unlikely

What scale are you buying? 1:29. Accessories seem to end up with mostly 1:24

Engines? have painted four with the CCRR paint scheme, but I'd like a second 70MAC because I like how they sound (Phoenix in the current one). Maybe I'll buy a factory paint job at next year's ECLSTS if I have some bucks.

Controllers? That 70MAC would need an NCE 408 which I already have.

Sound Cards? All my locos have sound (can't run without). If I did add another 70MAC, it'd get another Phoenix. I'd REALLY like to have two running together.

Rolling stock? probably not for a while


JackM


----------



## PetenGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Are you buying any rolling stock? ( I mean in general....Yes or NO. What type comes later ) Some, recently bought 3 Coaches from the Company New Train. Cost $105 Aus, including postage. Fitted Metal wheels too. For the money they are good coaches and look impressive. 

Are you buying New? No, due to budget restraints, I'm a student, so I tend to buy used or bargains.

Are you buying Used?

What scale are you buying? anything between 1;20.3 and 1:22.5

Engines? If a bargain, recently bought a Bachmann Porter in the USA and with postage just under $100 Aus.

Controllers? I allready use Lenz DCC

Sound Cards? Always looking for Soundtraxx DSX boards.

Rolling stock? Have enough.

Since splitting with my ex, I had to sell a lot of trains off, but I managed to acquire a Bachmann 280 at a great price. Currently working on and restoring a Climax. As I'm originally from the UK, I also have a few Europeans, Stainz, U class, Piko BR 80 and Rack loco. USA Outline 280, open cab Porter( Scratch built on LGB chassis), and Bachmann Porter. Rather than keep buying Locos and rolling stock I have been concentrating on getting each loco to work on DCC with mechanically synchronized chuff where applicable. Currently landscaping and track laying when it's not too hot outside. It gets kinda warm down here upto 125F. I always look for Bargains, but I'm trying to stick to a plan, and deal with what I have. Like putting people in carriages, I'm trying for the less is more look.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Still expanding the rolling stock fleet. To keep RR expenses down I choose to buy the less expensive Bachmann Big Hauler freight cars. Using the 10 foot rule plus some weathering they seem to look just fine to me. Bought some G scale figures also. The figures are an interesting take on political correctness but that's for another time.
Yeah, some HO too!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Another phonix sound system.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, since this thread is still kicking around, I have now placed an order for the Roundhouse live steam 2-6-2t ALCO trench locomotive, and sent in the down payment.

Hope to take delivery of this locomotive before the warm weather season is over.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

next years I will buy ....... 
AML high cubes, SD9 (I hope it will realy comes) and I´m looking for MILW-stuff everytime (1/29)

greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

My first big boiler. 










Andrew


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Are you buying New?

Yes


Bachmann RC Remote Uncoupler set


Bachmann Boxcar (DRGW)
Bachman Stockcar (RGS)
Bachmann Reefer (ATSF)
Aristo Hopper (Frisco)


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Just 5 of the new Bachmann switch stands.


----------

